# Aebleskiver. What else can it do?



## karonadams (Apr 5, 2013)

OK, I know, a little imagination<G> but, I ran across this pan in the cabinet and realize I don't often use it. Can't remember the last time I did. do any of you have one? What, besides the obvious, can you do with it? I have only made these little puffs a couple of times. I'm not really sold on them and I wonder what you all might have done using this pan.

I know this is the 'Baking' section and the pan is a stovetop pan but, it seems like it is kind of a cross between cooking and baking. I don't know. Hope it is OK that I posted it here.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I LOVE aebleskivers! After not being able to find a recipe I was satisfied with I created my own using ricotta cheese. If you'd like the recipe let me know and I'll be happy to post it.

I don't have any other uses for the pan, but have wondered the same thing.


----------



## basicsadie (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd love it if you posted your recipe. I love these things!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Sure, I'd be happy to. I'd like to post pictures of how they come out, because some people like them perfectly round, which I find to be too tasteless. Mine are a bit flatter but much tastier.





I fill some with cream cheese and some with banana.











1 1/2 C all purpose flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/4 tsp salt
2 Tbl sugar
2 eggs (beaten)
1 1/2 cups ricotta
1 cup Half and half
1 Tsp vanilla extract


combine all dry ingredients separately
combine all wet ingredients separately
then mix together
I find it best to make batter night before.

Butter wells before pouring in. Use long skewers to flip them over.

I find it best of you put batter and butter into squeeze bottles for less mess.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

[h1]Aebleskiver. What else can it do?[/h1]
http://food52.com/hotline/11927-what-else-can-you-use-an-aebleskiver-pan-for


----------



## 47thst (Jun 2, 2013)

Pollopicu,

Thank you for posting this recipe;  it looks delicious and they present so well!   My question is in re: to adding the ricotta.  The directions say to mix all together, but it clearly looks like there are scoops of ricotta floating in the cups that have just been filled.  Would you mind clarifiying this step please.  Thanks again!


----------

